# My first show. What to expect?



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2017)

I've just entered my first show. It's just at the local fair, but I'm terribly nervous. I'll be in the open equitation, open pleasure, and pairs w/t.

Just wondering how they actually work... is it a course you need to memorize or do they call out what they want you to do? Do you go in the ring individually, or are there multiple horses at the same time?? I feel like if I know what to expect it might help me calm down.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on the first show!!! I'm sure you're excited. 

Admittedly my show experience is pretty limited myself, but when I've entered similar classes all the riders rode along the edge of the arena. Usually there's 2-3 transitions per direction. Usually there's not a pattern that you do alone unless it's a dressage or horsemanship or something like that. Otherwise you're typically on the rail with other riders. 

Most shows I've been to look a lot like this - 




When in doubt, always feel free to ask someone! Mostly, have fun! I have learned that nobody is perfect and shows like that are about gaining experience.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Are you going with someone? 

Equitation and pleasure will have you all enter the ring at the same time. You all go the same direction and gait, waiting for the announcer. Try to stay on the rail or on the inside track. Instead of circling, take the inside track and pass if needed. 

Often the order of gaits will be walk-trot-walk-canter-change direction-repeat. A local show may opt for a trot-canter, but I've seen both at locals. If you can't do a nice walk canter then do the fewest trot steps you can. After the judge has seen everything, they will ask for everyone to line up in the center facing a certain direction. They will either present the placings then, or go through the line up and ask for a few steps of a back up then place you.

Hurry up and wait is the game. Get to the warm up early. Know what's happening in the rings and how they are running. Expect things to be late but don't count on it.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

You should look into that fair;s program, far as the equitation, as , while many smaller shows just have equitation ridden on the rail, like the pleasure class, equitation is also often run like at the larger shows, where you ride an individual pattern, and not just on the rail.
In either case, don't be nervous, and enjoy yourself. If there is a pattern for equitation, it will be posted.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a very basic walk/trot equitation pattern


----------

